# How to introduce yourself at a convention?



## paroapockinroo (Jan 25, 2013)

If you are in suit and just making general chatter with people if you are by yourself; do you say your fursona's name? I'm sorry if this is a stupid question, I am shy TT_TT


----------



## Cairn (Jan 25, 2013)

You're not the only person who wonders about stuff like that, but I've never been to a con so I wouldn't know. I would think that you should just try to be yourself.


----------



## Venu.Shade (Jan 25, 2013)

Most people at cons, even out of suit, normally tell people only their character name, or the name they go by within the fandom, this varying person to person, especially with people who have multiple suits.

I mean, my username on FA is DarknessFlame so a few people know me by that, but my character name is Venu so when I was at AnthroCon last year, I introduced myself as Venu first and if they got to be good friends, or we were doing business I told them my real name. But that is just me

You can do it however you want though, it doesnt really matter :3


----------



## sunshyne (Jan 25, 2013)

I think most people wear badges/name tags, then it's not even an issue. Just initiate the conversation, and know what you'll say if they do ask you your name.


----------



## LuchadoreBob (Jan 31, 2013)

You could rip your cloths off and run through the halls yelling "I'm a carrot!", or you could just say "Hello".


----------



## dinosaurdammit (Jan 31, 2013)

Hi i am so and so, my characters name is so and so *hold out hand for hand shake- smile you idiot*


----------



## Calemeyr (Feb 1, 2013)

Venu.Shade said:


> Most people at cons, even out of suit, normally tell people only their character name, or the name they go by within the fandom, this varying person to person, especially with people who have multiple suits.
> 
> I mean, my username on FA is DarknessFlame so a few people know me by that, but my character name is Venu so when I was at AnthroCon last year, I introduced myself as Venu first and if they got to be good friends, or we were doing business I told them my real name. But that is just me
> 
> You can do it however you want though, it doesnt really matter :3



Why can't people just use their real names if they're out of suit in public? Bob would say: Hi I'm Bob. But John says: Hi, I'm Skiddleypoo Fox! Why is that a thing? I don't get it. I say this because I experienced it in real life. A 40 year old furry told me his screen name rather than his real name...even though I _know_ his real name from the mailing list he runs. I just...don't get it.

Anyway, a good way to converse with people is to, well, treat them like people. Be social, but not creepy. Act naturally, and don't be too hyper. Introduce yourself likewise.


----------



## TreacleFox (Feb 1, 2013)

Get a con badge. C:


----------



## Taralack (Feb 1, 2013)

Marcus Stormchaser said:


> Why can't people just use their real names if they're out of suit in public? Bob would say: Hi I'm Bob. But John says: Hi, I'm Skiddleypoo Fox! Why is that a thing? I don't get it. I say this because I experienced it in real life. A 40 year old furry told me his screen name rather than his real name...even though I _know_ his real name from the mailing list he runs. I just...don't get it.



A lot of gamers I know (and by that extension, furries too) prefer to be called by their gaming handles than their real names. I honestly know only a handful of my gamer friends' real names. I think it has to do with that escapism part of the fandom, people don't want to be associated by their real name for whatever reason (can be personal, or professional) so they prefer to be called by their handle.


----------



## Aetius (Feb 1, 2013)

Bend over and ask someone to "yiff your murrhole".


----------



## Dokid (Feb 1, 2013)

Marcus Stormchaser said:


> Why can't people just use their real names if they're out of suit in public? Bob would say: Hi I'm Bob. But John says: Hi, I'm Skiddleypoo Fox! Why is that a thing? I don't get it. I say this because I experienced it in real life. A 40 year old furry told me his screen name rather than his real name...even though I _know_ his real name from the mailing list he runs. I just...don't get it.
> 
> Anyway, a good way to converse with people is to, well, treat them like people. Be social, but not creepy. Act naturally, and don't be too hyper. Introduce yourself likewise.



Well I know that I used my at the time "internet" name, but that was only because I felt comfortable in it. People who have known me online would also know that name and not my real name. 

If we were close friends then I would use my real name. Also the persona name might be what they just want to be called while at a convention. Kinda like how at an anime convention you would call them by their cosplay name.


----------

